# 3 Monitor Setup. Aber nur welche?



## Philipp2501 (13. September 2014)

Hey zusammen!,

ich würde gern mir 3 Monitore Kaufen aber ich finde irgend wie keine die meine Prioritäten erfühlen.

ich suche 3 Monitore die:

- Einen dünnen rand haben.
- 23,5-24 zoll groß sind.
- 1-2 ms Reaktionszeit haben.
- evtl. an einer Wandhalterung angebracht werden können.
- Preis max. 200€ pro Monitor 
- IPS Panel wer mir lieber aber da finde ich keine die 1-2 ms Reaktionszeit haben. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## xActionx (13. September 2014)

Die Reaktionszeiten die die Hersteller angeben sind totaler Schwachsinn. Der eine misst Grey-to-Grey der eine wieder nicht. Das ist Augenwischerei im Endeffekt merkt keiner den Unterschied zwischen 1-2 oder 4-5ms.

- https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html geniales Bild, "nur" 23", relativ dicker Rahmen.
- https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-24mp76hm-24mp76hm-s-a1099329.html hätte zwar einen sehr dünnen Rahmen, aber da er nur HDMI und VGA hat brauchst du wahrscheinlich Adapter

MFG


----------



## Philipp2501 (13. September 2014)

> Die Reaktionszeiten die die Hersteller angeben sind totaler Schwachsinn. Der eine misst Grey-to-Grey der eine wieder nicht. Das ist Augenwischerei im Endeffekt merkt keiner den Unterschied zwischen 1-2 oder 4-5ms.



Ok, das wusste ich nicht.

Der Erste Monitor Gefällt mir vom aussehen gut nur der Rahmen ist zu dick.
Der zweite Monitor Gefällt mir vom aussehen garnicht.

Aber Danke !


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeiten die die Hersteller angeben sind totaler Schwachsinn. Der eine misst Grey-to-Grey der eine wieder nicht.


 
Die messen schon alle GtG, aber da nicht vorgeschrieben ist welchen und wieviele Werte man nehmen muss, wird natürlich beste Wert genommen.



Philipp2501 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen!,
> 
> ich würde gern mir 3 Monitore Kaufen aber ich finde irgend wie keine die meine Prioritäten erfühlen.
> 
> ...


 
Guck dir mal den Dell U2414H an, den gibts auch ohne Standfuss und er hat einen sehr dünnen Rahmen.


----------



## Philipp2501 (13. September 2014)

> Guck dir mal den Dell U2414H an, den gibts auch ohne Standfuss und er hat einen sehr dünnen Rahmen.



An sich kein schlechter Monitor nur der hat 8 ms und das ist mir zu viel. 
Weil, ich will ja auch Shooter Spielen wie Battlefield 4


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2014)

Hatten wir nicht schon gesagt, dass du die Reaktionszeiten der Hersteller vergessen sollst?
Obwohl Dell das relativ genau angibt, im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern.
Und was für einen Monitor hast du denn im Moment und wie siehts da mit BF4 aus?


----------



## xActionx (13. September 2014)

Du kannst mir nicht erzählen dass du nen Unterschied von 3-4ms merkst.


----------



## Philipp2501 (13. September 2014)

Momentan habe ich den Eizo foris fg2421 Monitor.


----------



## crys_ (13. September 2014)

Ich habe mir fuer Multimonitor den Dell U2414h gekauft, da er laut Dell den duennsten Rand der Welt hat (6mm).
Bin soweit top Zufrieden und der Rand ist echt super duenn und du hast keine so grosse Unterbrechung im Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp2501 (13. September 2014)

@crys_ Danke für deine Antwort! 

Nur was mich einfach sehr irritiert sind die 8 ms. ich hab einfach die angst das es einen zu große Verzögerung hat.
Ich hab mich noch mal umgehört und was gefunden.
Wie ist der? ASUS VN247H, LED-Monitor schwarz, 2x HDMI, Sound
Der sieht ganz gut aus.
Aber die frage stellt sich dann immer noch der oder dein Dell.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. September 2014)

hab den asus vg278h und bin total zufrieden 
kannsten dir ja mal anschauen 

ist halt teuer 
aber saugeil dat teil


----------



## crys_ (13. September 2014)

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen dem Asus und dem Dell ist, das der Dell ein IPS Panel hat. Das ist zwar langsamer als das TN Panel des Asus, hat dafuer aber knackigere Farben und ist extrem Blickwinkelstabil, was gerade bei 3 Monitoren wichtig ist, da du meistens nicht im 90 Grad Winkel davor sitzt. Das TN-Panel ist dafuer deutlich schneller, was du an den ms siehst.

Der Dell ist ausserdem viel besser ausgestattet, das faengt beim Staender mit Hoehenverstellung und Drehung an und geht ueber Sachen wie den USB 3.0 Hub. Killerfeature ist aber das Durchschleifen des Videosignals ueber Displayport. Du schliesst also den ersten Monitor an den PC an und den zweiten Monitor an den ersten und den dritten an den zweiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorraussetzung natuerlich ein Displayport 1.2 am PC.


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2014)

crys_ schrieb:


> Der Hauptunterschied zwischen dem Asus und dem Dell ist, das der Dell ein IPS Panel hat. Das ist zwar langsamer als das TN Panel des Asus, hat dafuer aber knackigere Farben und ist extrem Blickwinkelstabil, was gerade bei 3 Monitoren wichtig ist, da du meistens nicht im 90 Grad Winkel davor sitzt. Das TN-Panel ist dafuer deutlich schneller, was du an den ms siehst.



Der Asus ist nicht schneller als der Dell.
Hast du da mal nen Test vom Asus wo das gemessen wurde?
Und jetzt bitte keine Reaktionszeiten vom Hersteller.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. September 2014)

ja gibt n test... find den aber audffe shcnelle nich...
hersteller sagt 1ms.. test besagten 2ms.. also noch ima saugut


----------



## BertB (14. September 2014)

mit was für nem setup willste das denn betreiben?

je nach dem wäre displayport ne gute idee,
erleichtert die inbetriebnahme des ganzen erheblich

ne r9 290 geht auch mit 3x dvi
bei nvidia wäre sli günstig,falls kein diplayport vorhanden

jedenfalls viel glück damit 
hatte ca. 2 1/2 jahre ein triple setup laufen,
ist schon nice
man hat aber auch viel kompatibilitätsbastelei an der backe,
grad im zusammenspiel mit multi gpu,
oft geht nicht beides, obwohl man grad dann die power braucht (vor allem cf, geht nicht im windowed mode, oft geht aber triple moni nur windowed)
ich mach bestimmt mal wieder, wenn ich lust auf umbau hab,

derzeit sind mir 21:9 und 4k 16:9 lieber,
funktioniert einfach besser

die neuen 34" 3440x1440 21:9monitore sind sicher eine top alternative,
sind halt noch sauteuer, aber bald sollen von mehreren marken welche rauskommen,
teilweise curved
werden dann wohl im preis sinken


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ja gibt n test... find den aber audffe shcnelle nich...
> hersteller sagt 1ms.. test besagten 2ms.. also noch ima saugut


 
Also ich kenne keinen Asus der 2ms bei 60Hz schafft.


Und zum Eizo FG2421:
Der ist zwar sehr schnell, aber der Inputlag ist auch ziemlich hoch.
Da bist du bei 60Hz zusammen bei 21ms und bei 120Hz auf 12,8ms.
Das heist, dass der Inputlag der dir trotzdem das spielen vermiesen kann, weil er immer einen kompletten Bildaufbau braucht.


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

Danke für die vielen Antworten erstmal. 

Ich betreibe das System mit einer GTX 690 oder 2 GTX 770 sli. 

Also ist der Dell und Asus Fast identisch in der Reaktionszeit?



> Du schliesst also den ersten Monitor an den PC an und den zweiten Monitor an den ersten und den dritten an den zweiten



Cool! Das wusste ich garnicht. Danke ! 



> man hat aber auch viel kompatibilitätsbastelei an der backe,
> grad im zusammenspiel mit multi gpu,
> oft geht nicht beides, obwohl man grad dann die power braucht (vor allem cf, geht nicht im windowed mode, oft geht aber triple moni nur windowed)



Ja das kenne ich auch.Mit einer GTX 690 laufen manche spiele schlechter mit multi gpu als mit singel gpu weil, die spiele nicht Optimiert dafür sind. Aber das Risiko muss man wohl ein gehen wenn man so Setup aufbauen möchte. 

Ich glaube ich werde Mir den Dell holen weil, er einfach ein das besseres Bild hat und einen sehr dünnen rand hat.
könnt ihr mir da zustimmen?


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2014)

Hol dir bloss nicht deinen vorgeschlagenen Asus VN247H.
TN mit 60Hz ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Und ja der Dell hat nen DP Ausgang, das sollte gehen.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass du dann alles so legen kannst wie du willst.
Also entweder erweiterter Desktop, Klonen usw.


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

Den Asus hole ich mir nicht.



> Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass du dann alles so legen kannst wie du willst.
> Also entweder erweiterter Desktop, Klonen usw.



verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. 
meinst du mit den kabel verlegen?


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2014)

Wenn du die Monitore alle direkt an der Grafikkarte hast, dann kannst du einzeln einstellen was auf den Monitoren angezeigt werden soll.
Wenn du aber die Monitore untereinander verbindest, dann sollte er normalerweise nur 3 mal das Gleiche anzeigen.


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

Bei einer GTX 690 muss ich ja die Kabel unter denn Monitoren verteilen aber bei 2 GTX 770 sli muss ich das doch nicht oder?
und reicht meine cpu eigentlich für 3 Monitore aus? i7-4770k.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2014)

Ja reicht, würde ich aber übertakten.
Warum sollte die Kabelverteilung bei SLI anders sein?


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

> Warum sollte die Kabelverteilung bei SLI anders sein?


weil, ich doch 2 Grafikkarten habe.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2014)

Philipp2501 schrieb:


> weil, ich doch 2 Grafikkarten habe.



Wird trotzdem nur an einer angeschlossen.


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

hmm ok.
Ich bin grad sowieso am überlegen ob ich das alles lasse weil, ich angst hab das 2 GTX 770 sli und i7-4770k nach einem halben Jahr oder einem Jahr zu schwach sind. Ich möchte nämlich auch die neuen titel auf 3 Monitoren spielen wie The Witcher 3, mordors schatten,Far Cry 4,Assassin's Creed Unity.


----------



## CSOger (14. September 2014)

Abstriche musst du sowiso machen (auch jetzt schon) wenn du noch halbwegs hohe Fps in einem MP Shooter wie zbs. Bf3/4 haben möchtest.
Kommt halt darauf an was du an Fps für ausreichend/flüssig empfindest.
In 5760x1080 ist es dann spätestens AA was die Karten runterzieht.
Hatte bis vor kurzem noch 2x7970er Radeons mit dieser Auflösung laufen und BF3 damit gezockt.
Das zieht schon ordentlich an der Performance.


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

Da muss man sich schon fragen ob sich der ganze Aufwand lohnt.

Vielleicht sollte ich auf die GTX 900er reihe warten.
evtl. i7-4770k + 2 GTX970 sli oder?


----------



## Jeanboy (14. September 2014)

Ich persönlich würde 21:9 nehmen, ein guter Kompromiss aus allem

1) Braucht nicht so viel Leistung
2) Schickes Breitbild
3) keine Ränder


----------



## BertB (14. September 2014)

ich hab auch 770sli,
damit gehts auf jeden fall problemlos,
selbst ohne displayport monitore,
würde aber glaub dennoch displayport haben wollen,

die 2GB können halt knapp werden, aber normalerweise reichts gut,

valley 1.0 mit max settings bricht z.B. ein, in der regenszene für 10 sekunden,
ist dann aber auch 8faches AA
der rest läuft sauber durch,
ansonsten hab ichs noch nie erlebt
herbeiführen mit max settings, gerade mit viel AA, kann mans na klar

in games reichts meistens für das einfache ingame AA, 2x MSAA, oder so,
FXAA und so abgespeckte andere varianten auch 

aber die neuesten games sind ja zum teil übel hungrig,
witcher 3 könnte hart werden

bis vor nem jahr hatte ich noch 3x hd 6870 auf dem triple monitor setup laufen, mit nur 1GB,
und selbst das war immer gut für mittlere settings, oft auch hoch

cpu ist übrigens relativ irrelevant,
je höher die auflösung, desto mehr liegt das limit fast immer auf den karten,
von wegen sli ist ne starke cpu na klar wieder von vorteil,
aber 4770k ist ja eh mit das schnellste, was es derzeit gibt


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

@BertB Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort

Wenn du sagst das die gtx 770 sli reichen und nur manchmal knapp werden wegen ihren 2 GB Ram dann warte ich auf die GTX 970 die bald raus kommt weil, die sollen ja 3-4 GB RAM haben und sind auch noch ein bisschen Leistung Stärker.
Ich kaufe mir neben bei noch ein paar Komponenten für mein PC. Mein neues Mainboard wird einen 1150 Sockel haben da kann ich ja maximal einen i7-4790k rein tun. Bringt der i7-4790k viel mehr als der i7-4770k. ?



> cpu ist übrigens relativ irrelevant,
> je höher die auflösung, desto mehr liegt das limit fast immer auf den karten,
> von wegen sli ist ne starke cpu na klar wieder von vorteil,
> aber 4770k ist ja eh mit das schnellste, was es derzeit gibt



Da möchte ich dich noch was fragen. Wegen der CPU hab ich am meisten Angst weil, ich hab mal gesehen das jemand Watch dogs auf 3 Monitoren gespielt hat mit 2x GTX 780 sli und einem I-4770k und er hat nur 40-45 fps und in den Kommentaren hat jemand geschrieben das er doppelt so viele fps hat nur weil er einen i7-4930k hat. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8esi6v6U28s

Das macht mir halt schon Angst weil, ich dann manche spiele auf 3 Monitoren vielleicht vergessen kann.


----------



## Quade3 (14. September 2014)

Würde dir den BenQ empfehlen. Hat einen unglaublich dünnen Rahmen .

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353807&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Kann man das eigentlich bei allen Spielen einstellen das das Bild nicht bei dem einem Monitor Aufhört und dann bei dem anderen wieder weiter geht sondern das es hinter dem Rand noch weiter geht also das die Pixel auch hinter dem Rand weiter berechnet werden?


----------



## crys_ (14. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wird trotzdem nur an einer angeschlossen.


 
Displayport 1.2 kann das Signal für bis zu 6 (?) individuelle Monitore durchschleifen, die dann natürlich alle separat vom PC erkannt werden.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Asus ist nicht schneller als der Dell.
> Hast du da mal nen Test vom Asus wo das gemessen wurde?
> Und jetzt bitte keine Reaktionszeiten vom Hersteller.


 
TN-Panels sind generell schneller als IPS Panels, da brauchst  du nichts messen


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2014)

crys_ schrieb:


> TN-Panels sind generell schneller als IPS Panels, da brauchst  du nichts messen



Ohje, ich frage mich immer wieder wie lange dieser Irrtum noch in den Köpfen der Leute verankert bleibt.


----------



## Murdoch (14. September 2014)

Philipp2501 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Kann man das eigentlich bei allen Spielen einstellen das das Bild nicht bei dem einem Monitor Aufhört und dann bei dem anderen wieder weiter geht sondern das es hinter dem Rand noch weiter geht also das die Pixel auch hinter dem Rand weiter berechnet werden?


 
Also bei Nvidia Surround stellst das global ein, sprich sollte dann auch wirklich immer genau so angezeigt werden.

Ich nutze nun schon seit über einen Jahr den Samsung BX2431 als Monitor für multimonitor und der Rahmen ist nicht störend. Insgesamt denkt man zunächst dass es wesentlich besser ohne oder nur mit wenig rahmen aussieht. Beim Spielen merkt man das aber kaum bis nicht. Denn Du konzentrierst Dich trotzdem auf die Mitte.

Nur so als info am rande falls du nen super monitor findest den du nur aufgrund des Randes nicht kaufen würdest... Ich würde nur auf weiße oder silberne gehäuse aus äthetischen gründen verzichten

EDIT:
Hatte mir gerstern auch nen IPS geholt und kann bzgl. geschwindigkeit nichts negatives sagen. War gefühlt sogar besser wie auf meinen TN krücken.


----------



## BertB (14. September 2014)

nennt sich bezel kompensation,

ist sowohl bei nvidia, wie amd, standardmäßig im treiber dabei, (nvidia systemsteuerung/ccc)
man wird beim einrichten der ganzen sache danach gefragt

man muss dann so dreiecke über die kanten verschieben, bis es passt,
ist einfach,
kamen bei mir dann auflösungen um die 5900x1080 bis 5960x1080 dabei heraus

die "verdeckten" pixel müssen von den gpus berechnet werden (mehraufwand)
lohnt sich aber eindeutig, sonst hat man in schrägen kanten so ne stufe drin


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

Ok Danke für alles und ich glaube ich werde jetzt so vor gehen.

Ich werde Warten biss die GTX 900er Reihe rauskommt und mir 2x GTX 970 holen.
Als Monitor werde ich mir 3x Dell U2414H holen weil, die den dünsten rand haben und ein super bild Qualität.

Ich werde ja wie gesagt ein paar pc Komponenten austauschen.

Mein Neuer PC:

2x GTX 970 sli
I7-4770k
Corsair H100i Wasserkühlung
Corsair 16GB DDR3 @1600
Corsair AX860i
2x Samsung 850 pro 256GB ssd (Raid 0)
ASUS MAXIMUS VII FORMULA Z97

wenn ihr Vorschläge habt was ich verbessern kann dann, nur zu!


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2014)

Weniger RAM, falls du nur zocken solltest, nen anderes Netzteil, kein RAID machen, wenn schon AiO Flüssigkühlung dann andere Lüfter drauf, nen anderes Board und wenn dann gleich den 4790K.


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

eine richtige Wasserkühlung ist mir zu aufwendig und ich kenne keinen der mir das zusammen baut.
den i7-4770k habe ich schon hier.
16GB ram ist immer besser.
wieso ein anderes Mainboard?
da eine 512 ssd genau so viel kostet wie 2x 256 sdd kriegt man für den gleichen preis mehr Leistung.


----------



## Murdoch (14. September 2014)

Die Leistung merkt man eh nicht, zudem hast du ein Problem wenn eine hops geht. 

Wozu dann überhaupt wakü? Lass dann einfach Luft. Reicht aus und wenn dann macht wakü am meisten für die gpus Sinn.


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

ich will den i7 4770k übertakten.
Da denke ich das eine Wasserkühlung besser geeignet ist als Luft.
Und es sieht viel besser aus


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

und welches Mainboard sollte ich sonst nehmen ?


----------



## BertB (14. September 2014)

hol lieber dies netzteil, je nach dem, wie durstig die 970er werden,
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder
Antec High Current Pro HCP-750, 750W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06239-8/0761345-06238-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

günstig und brauchbar wär das hier
Enermax Revolution87+ 850W ATX 2.4 (ERV850AWT-G/ERV850EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

Sind die Corsair Netzteile nichts oder wieso soll ich ein anderes nehmen?

und ist Mainboard gut das ich genant habe?

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/MAXIMUS-VII-FORMULA-Z97-RG-SA-Mainboard/html/product/1138748?


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2014)

Naja Corsair Netzteile sind nicht so toll.
Und das Mainboard ist viel zu teuer.
Wenn es ein Asus sein soll, gibt es da schon gute für weniger als die Hälfte.


----------



## BertB (14. September 2014)

die corsair sind üblicherweise single rail, so auch dieses hier

ich hab auch eins, und bin zufrieden,
es kann aber bei starken netzteilen mit viel watt zu nem fatalen fehlverhalten führen,
nochmal kaufen würd ich das nicht

wenn bei z.B. bei nem 1000W Netzteil alles auf einer schiene läuft, dann wären das 80A bei 960W (80A x 12V = 960W)
bei einem NT mit vier schienen wären das dann 20A pro schiene

wenn jetzt ein mittlerer kurzschluss in irgendnem bauteil nen lichtbogen erzeugt, und dabei 40 Ampere fließen,
dann würde die elektronik bei dem NT mit mehreren schienen die überlast bemerken, und abschalten

das single rail netzteil würde dabei nicht reagieren, es soll ja bis 80A liefern können 
die eine schiene, die auf dem anderen NT nur 20A liefern soll, wäre z.B. mit 25A abgesichert, ein 40A kurzschluss würde hier auslösen

wenn man neu kauft sollte man das vermeiden,
wobei die amerikaner auf single rail schwören


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

Und die be quiet sind da besser ?

und welches Mainboard ist denn so das beste auf dem markt?
(in meinen fall)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein PC machen der nur aus 2 marken besteht und schick aus sieht wie der hier:


----------



## BertB (14. September 2014)

so wahnsinnig kenn ich mich nicht aus,

die dark power pro gelten aber mit als das beste, was es gibt

ich steh auch auf corsair sachen,
aber die netzteile sollen nicht so dolle sein

mainboard würd ich nach ausstattung kaufen

http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97x-ud3h-a1107914.html = 115€
soll sehr gut sein fürs geld

wenns rot sein soll, dann halt das hier
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97x-gaming-5-a1107860.html = 122€

oder ein günstigeres ROG
http://geizhals.de/asus-rog-maximus-vii-ranger-90mb0ie0-m0eay0-a1106084.html = 140€
das hier zum bleistift


dies hier wäre eins der günstigsten, die sli mit x16/x16 anbinden können,
da wäre der aufpreis gerechtfertigt,
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97x-gaming-gt-a1107783.html = 195€

das asus rog formula hat das nicht, und kostet noch fast nen hunderter mehr,
da geht nur x8/x8, wie die beiden für ~120€, was auch kein echtes problem darstellt,
dafür hats tolle abdeckungen und backplate, und anschlüsse für wasserkühlung, und keine ahnung, was noch,
aber davon wird der pc nicht unbedingt schneller,
von x16/x16 vs x8/x8 aber schon etwas

für hausmanns oc reichen die z97er auch alle, vorher rennt die cpu ins temperaturlimit, außer man betreibt mords aufwand
(bei amd am3+ siehts da anders aus, da sollte man eins nehmen mit dicken spannungswandlerkühlern, etc, wenn man übertakten will)

ansonsten halt auf die ausstattung schauen, die man haben will,
usb ports, sata ports, m2 port ja/nein
musst vergleichen

die teuersten sind oft so teuer für zeug, was man nicht brauchen kann,
oder wegen name/marke und design


----------



## Philipp2501 (14. September 2014)

Ich weis nicht die sehen nicht so toll aus und ich habe ein Gehäuse wo ein großes Fenster ist.
Das letzte gefällt mir ein bisschen aber gibt es da nichts anderes oder besseres? (vom aussehen)


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2014)

Wie wär es z.B. mit dem Asus Z97 Ranger, wenn es denn nach Aussehen gehen soll.
Oder aber auch die MSI Gaming Serie.


----------



## Philipp2501 (15. September 2014)

Was ist denn so das beste Asus ROG board von allen?

Ich weis nicht bei dem Ranger finde ich das es zu wenige usb Anschlüsse gibt.


----------



## BertB (15. September 2014)

Intel Sockel 1150 mit Mainboard-Hersteller: ASUS, Chipsatz: Z97 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
lies halt durch,

das sind die alle z97 von asus,
wenns dir gefällt, und du den aufpreis nicht scheust, kannst du ruhig ein teureres nehmen,
aber von den ROG hat keins x16/x16

ist zwar kein beinbruch, weil x8/x8 fast genauso schnell ist,
aber ich würd für ein sli system nicht nen mega aufpreis fürs board zahlen, ohne das feature

ASUS Z97-WS (90SB04E0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 270€
dies asus könnte x16/x16, ist halt nicht rot


----------



## Philipp2501 (15. September 2014)

Hmm. Mal ne andere frage was ist deiner Meinung nach das beste SLI board egal wie teuer


----------



## BertB (15. September 2014)

die neuen sockel 2011-3 (haswell E)

wenns mehr als 2 karten sein sollen

bei sockel 1150 würd ich das eine kaufen
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming GT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 195€
weils das günstigste ist mit x16/x16

auch sockel 2011-3 hat da an sich keinen vorteil beim zocken, außer es kommen noch mehr pcie karten dazu

sockel 1150 für egal wie teuer:
EVGA Z97 Classified (152-HR-E979) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 349€
vielleicht das hier, und dann auch die evga karten dazu,
am besten welche werksübertaktete "superclocked" mit referenzkühler 
ist aber alles überteuert, 
aber halt auch schön 

die hier haben alle x16/x16
Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: Z97, Multi-GPU: 4-Way SLI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
eins von denen würd ich nehmen, je nach ausstattung relativ egal welches,
nur asrock mag ich nicht mehr,
sind objektiv aber nicht schlechter


----------



## Philipp2501 (15. September 2014)

Das ist Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming GT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist das einzige mainboard was mich anspricht von denen.

auch wenn ich immer noch am liebsten ein ROG board haben möchte. 

Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming GT
i7-4770k
2x 970 gtx sli
2x 256 ssd
corsair h100i (mit anderen corsair lüftern getunt)

das wäre dann mein setup für 3 Monitore.

was ist wenn ich erstmal ein Setup haben möchte das für einen Monitor reicht und dann später auf 3 gehe?

Oder was wäre wenn ich das alles lasse mit 3 Monitoren (nur mal so neben bei überlegt) 
und mir den Asus ROG swift hole mit G-Sync und 144hz
und mir einen single gpu pc mache.
wäre das dann alles viel einfacher und nicht so Komplex wie triple Monitor?


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2014)

Um den Asus PG278Q richtig zu befeuern, brauchst du auch ordentlich Leistung.
Ich würde erstmal abwarten bis die GTX970/980 auf dem Markt ist, um zu gucken was die so leisten.


----------



## Philipp2501 (15. September 2014)

Ok danke.

So stell ich mir auch meinen Traum pc vor nur halt in komplett rot-schwarz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHDHkKycO_c&list=UUPy4EQ9HhP-g9xc4yDahhnQ


----------



## Philipp2501 (17. September 2014)

Ich hab mich noch mal umgeguckt wie ist dieses Motherboard ?

MSI Z97 GAMING 9 AC, Mainboard Sound, GLAN, WLAN, USB 3.0, SATA3, M.2

Msi sieht nicht schlecht aus und hat viele usb 3.0 und 3x PCIe x16.

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## BertB (17. September 2014)

das läuft trotzdem nur mit x8/x8

ganz unten bei infos stehts

das problem sind die haswell mainstream cpus, die nur 16 lanes bieten,
damit x16/x16 geht, muss das board nen zusatzcontoller haben, nicht nur mehrere x16 fähige slots,

ich versteh gut, dass man sich da leicht täuschen kann,
gruß 

nochmal zur klarstellung,
ich behaupte null, dass x8/x8 nicht taugen würde,
es ist nur wenige prozent langsamer als x16/x16
dann geht aber ein board aus der 120€ ecke,

manche sachen würd ich auch noch aufpreis für zahlen,
weiß aber nicht, ob du die brauchen kannst: double uefi, reset knopf auf der platine, debug anzeige,
damit wären 160€ für mich in ordnung

wenn ich aber 200€ +x zahlte, dann würd ich x16/x16 wollen


----------



## Philipp2501 (17. September 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort! 

Schade ich habe echt gedacht ich habe mein Mainboard gefunden.

Wieso sehen die guten Preis/Leistungs Mainboards alle so schlecht aus.

Ich finde das passende Mainboard zu finden ist genau so schwer wie einen Nagel im Heuhaufen zu finden. -_-

Ich hab mich auch jetzt nochmal um entschieden, 3 Monitore ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer und es ist noch nicht ausgereift.

Ich glaub ich kaufe mir erstmal eine Grafikkarte und dann hole ich mir später ne 2 wenn ich mir evtl. ein Monitor mit 2560x1440p hole.

Das bedeutet das ich mir trotzdem ein Mainboard mit x16/x16 hole wegen dem späteren Gebrauch von SLI. 

Nachbeitrag : Ich hab mich mal bei den Mainboards mit 2011 Sockel umgeschaut und bemerkt das die meisten mindestens x16/x16 wenn nicht sogar mehr haben...

Ich glaub einfach das die 1150 Sockel Mainboards gar nicht so für x16/x16 bzw. für SLI gedacht sind.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2014)

Wenn dir das Gaming 9 gefällt, warum nimmst da dann nicht das Gaming 5 oder 7?
Die sehen doch fast gleich aus.
Habe selber das Asus Ranger Z97 und das gefällt mir besser als die MSI Boards.
Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache und mit MSI machst du ja nix verkehrt normalerweise.


----------



## Philipp2501 (18. September 2014)

Mir gefällt ASUS ROG ja am besten aber die haben irgend wie keine mit Sockel 1150 und x16/x16 und das währe halt am besten für SLI.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2014)

Philipp2501 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt ASUS ROG ja am besten aber die haben irgend wie keine mit Sockel 1150 und x16/x16 und das währe halt am besten für SLI.



Den Unterschied zu x8/x8 merkst du in der Praxis eh nicht.


----------



## Philipp2501 (18. September 2014)

Ja aber da ich mir ein Mainboard holen möchte das 250-300€ kostet wäre doch x16/x16 Standard.
Irgend wie finde ich das die Mainboards mit Sockel 1150 und x16/x16 kaum vorhanden sind.

Also die Mainboards die Meiner Meinung nach am besten finde wären:

ASUS MAXIMUS VII FORMULA Z97 RG SA

MSI Z97 GAMING 9 AC, Mainboard Sound, GLAN, WLAN, USB 3.0, SATA3, M.2

Ich finde sie einfach vom style und von der Austattung am besten.  (abgesehen davon das sie kein x16/x16 haben) oder gibt es noch was zu bemängeln was diese Mainboards in ihrer Preis Klasse nicht besitzen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. September 2014)

Kauf dir doch einfach das Z97 Ranger, den PLX Zusatzchip würde ich mir nicht antun und vor allem nicht für so viel Aufpreis.


----------



## Philipp2501 (18. September 2014)

das Ranger hat mir zu wenige Anschlüsse.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2014)

Philipp2501 schrieb:


> das Ranger hat mir zu wenige Anschlüsse.



Zuwenig von welchen Anschlüssen?


----------



## Philipp2501 (18. September 2014)

USB
sry habe ich vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2014)

Philipp2501 schrieb:


> USB
> sry habe ich vergessen zu schreiben



Wieviele Anschlüsse brauchst du denn wofür?


----------



## Philipp2501 (18. September 2014)

Tastatur,Maus,Headset,Roccat Apuri,Controller,2 usb ventilator und manchmal mein ipad und handy per usb angeschlossen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. September 2014)

6x hinten +2 vorne am Gehäuse sind 8 und das sollte dir doch reichen oder?! Zur not gibts auch noch USB Hubs.


----------



## Philipp2501 (18. September 2014)

Ist das Ranger den ein sehr gutes oder gibt es bessere und welche nachteile hat es zum =

ASUS MAXIMUS VII FORMULA Z97 RG SA


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2014)

Wenn du das Apuri dran hast, dann hast du doch da nochmal 4 Anschlüsse die du benutzen kannst.
Und dazu kannst du dir noch USB Slotblenden einbauen.


----------



## Philipp2501 (18. September 2014)

Das Apuri ist nicht so toll weil, wenn ich das teil an strom anschließe kommt so ein nerviges piepen und ohne Strom hat das kaum Leistung.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2014)

Wenn dann sowieso ohne Strom, das Reicht locker für Maus und Tastatur.
Dann hast du noch 5 freie Anschlüsse hinten am Board.
Zusätzlich hast auf dem Board selber noch freie für 4x USB 2.0 und 2x USB 3.0.


----------



## Philipp2501 (18. September 2014)

Naja ok aber ist das Ranger Allgemein von der Leistung her super oder ist ein

ASUS MAXIMUS VII FORMULA Z97 RG SA

Besser?


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2014)

Um es mal ganz einfach zu sagen:
Das Maximus Formula kaufst du dir, weil du es willst und nicht weil du es brauchst.
Es gibt keinen anderen Grund.
Von der Leistung her ist das Ranger top, mein 4690K läuft momentan mit 4Ghz und 1V.
Die Lüftersteuerung ist auch ziemlich gut und der Preis ist auch annehmbar.
Hatte vorher nen Maximus Formula VI Z87 und das konnte ausser der Abdeckung und der Wasserkühlung auch nichts besser.


----------



## Philipp2501 (19. September 2014)

Aber das Ranger Funktioniert auch mit einer Corsair h100i Wasserkühlung?

Und die neuen Grafikkarten sind da GTX 980 und GTX 970.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. September 2014)

Natürlich funktioniert das Ranger mit der H100i, es hat auch sonst keine Nachteile die du feststellen wirst, die meisten "Vorteile" des Formula sind nur Marketing.


----------



## Philipp2501 (19. September 2014)

I7-4790k oder einen i7-4930k kann man da sehr gut übertakten oder hat es da nachteile zu den teureren Mainboards?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. September 2014)

der 4930k läuft nur auf Sockel 2011 Boards und ist mittlerweile veraltet. Zum zocken reicht ein 4790k, die zusätzlichen Kerne haben (noch) nur bei wenigen (Bf4 und C3) einen Vorteil.


----------



## Rho (19. September 2014)

Noch mehr off-Topic geht wohl nicht, oder? Das Unterforum heißt Monitore und nicht Mainbords. Dass man mal in ein paar Beiträgen abschweift, ist ja ganz normal. Aber hier seitenlang darüber zu diskutieren, welches Mainboard das "Hübscheste" ist, halte ich für etwas deplatziert. Zumal der TE ja bereits einen anderen Thread, in einem dafür angemessenen Unterforum erstellt hat, in dem sich bereits ausführlich darüber ausgetauscht wurde.


----------



## Philipp2501 (19. September 2014)

Da bin ich/wir immer noch nicht zu einem Entschluss gekommen bei dem anderen Thread und da schreibt auch keiner mehr...

Ich darf doch hier fragen was ich möchte muss doch nicht für jede Kleinigkeit 5 neue Threads aufmachen wenn mir hier Gescheit geantwortet wird.


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2014)

Rho schrieb:


> Noch mehr off-Topic geht wohl nicht, oder? Das Unterforum heißt Monitore und nicht Mainbords. Dass man mal in ein paar Beiträgen abschweift, ist ja ganz normal. Aber hier seitenlang darüber zu diskutieren, welches Mainboard das "Hübscheste" ist, halte ich für etwas deplatziert. Zumal der TE ja bereits einen anderen Thread, in einem dafür angemessenen Unterforum erstellt hat, in dem sich bereits ausführlich darüber ausgetauscht wurde.


 
Wenn es dich stört, melde es einem MOD und der guckt sich das an.
Der TE will sich ein Multimonitorsetup aufbauen und wenn dann Fragen zur weiteren Perepherie auftauchen, dann versuchen wir die natürlich zu beantworten.
Und sich über Offtopic zu beschweren und sonst überhaupt nichts zum Thema beizutragen, scheint ja für dich auch ok zu sein.


----------



## Rho (19. September 2014)

Ich dachte, es wäre ausreichend, einfach mal darauf hinzuweisen anstett gleich "petzen" zu gehen. Tut mir leid, falls du dich deshalb auf den Schlips getreten fühlst. Es sollte nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein gut gemeinter Hinweis sein. Letztendlich haben alle was davon, wenn das Forum einigermaßen aufgeräumt bleibt und man auch wirklich die Themen findet, für die man sich interessiert.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ein Mainbord nicht zu Peripherie gehört, spielt es für sein Multi-Monitor-Setup auch absolut keine Rolle welche Farbe das MB hat oder wie viele USB-Anschlüsse sich darauf befinden. Insofern passt die ganze Diskussion weder zum Thema noch zum Unterforum und ist daher völlig fehl am Platz. Und, wie gesagt, es gibt ja bereits einen anderen Thread des TE, in dem genau dieses Thema behandelt wird. Mir ist nicht klar, weshalb man das Gespräch nicht einfach dort fortsetzen kann.

Einen kurzen Beitrag zu schreiben, in dem ich darauf hinweise, dass ihr langsam aber sicher vom Thema abschweift ist wohl nicht damit vergleichbar, seitensweise themenfremde Beiträge vom Stapel zu lassen. Inhaltlich habe ich vor allem deshalb nichts beigetragen, weil es hier ja offenbar schon lange nicht mehr um Monitore geht. Für mich ist die Sache jedenfalls erledigt.



Philipp2501 schrieb:


> muss doch nicht für jede Kleinigkeit 5 neue Threads aufmachen


Eben schon. Neues Thema bedeutet in der Regel auch, neuer Thread, und zwar im passenden Unterforum. Geht ja nicht nur darum, dass du hilfreiche Antworten bekommst, sondern auch darum, dass andere, die vielleicht Fragen zum gleichen Thema haben, diese antwort leichter finden. Oder allgemein gesagt, es geht darum Ordnung im Forum zu halten.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2014)

*Wenn es hier nicht mehr um das Grundthema geht, kann hier auch geschlossen werden. Der TE möchte dann bitte ein passendes, neues Thema eröffnen bzw. den alten Thread fortführen.*


----------

